# chips, french fries



## taterbug84

me parece para que los dos se dice "patatas fritas".  Hay otra manera de distinguir los dos a parte de decir "patatas fitas en bolsa" vs. "patatas fritas calientes"?

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Soledad Medina

Para mí los potato chips son "hojuelas de papas"  (patatas para los españoles). Toda la vida lo he traducido así.
Saludos
SM


----------



## Fernando

Pues no. A veces se usa "chips". Mi madre utiliza "patatas a gallo" para las "French fries".


----------



## natasha2000

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Para mí los potato chips son "hojuelas de papas" (patatas para los españoles). Toda la vida lo he traducido así.
> Saludos
> SM


 
Yo nunca he oíd en España (Barcelona) decir "hojuelas de patatas". De hecho, a mi también me interesa muchísimo saber si se diferencian de alguna manera, pque más de una vez me han dado sorpresa - yo esprando french fries y ellos sirviendo chips.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Fernando, creo que si decimos "chips" estaríamos hablando en inglés, no en español, aunque debo aceptar que al menos donde yo vivo se entremezclan con facilidad las palabras en ambos idiomas.

A veces he hecho traducciones para una compañía que fabrica "potato chips" y que es muy conocida en EE.UU.  Ellos siempre les han llamado "hojuelas de papas" a los "potato chips".  Por eso me he acostumbrado a usar ese término. 

De todas formas, puede haber muchas sugerencias más y todas resultarán interesantes.  
Saludos
SM


----------



## oliviaF

Hola,

Yo digo patatas de bolsa cuando me refiero a chips y patatas fritas cuando hablo de french fries...


Un saludo


----------



## Fernando

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Fernando, creo que si decimos "chips" estaríamos hablando en inglés, no en español, aunque debo aceptar que al menos donde yo vivo se entremezclan con facilidad las palabras en ambos idiomas.


Si yo no digo que me guste.


----------



## natasha2000

oliviaF said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Yo digo patatas de bolsa cuando me refiero a chips y patatas fritas cuando hablo de french fries...
> 
> 
> Un saludo


 
Sí, es verdad...  

Patatas de bolsa y patatas fritas...


Pero muchas veces la gente no lo distingue así, y tambien dice patatas fritas refiriéndose a patatas de bolsa....


----------



## oliviaF

Es verdad jejeje, bueno, pues lo único que se me ocurre para diferenciarlas es decir patatas fritas de bolsa para las chips..


----------



## Pinkmajo

Hola a todos,
Tengo entendido que para los ingleses es así:
Chips: patatas fritas (tipo Mc Donald’s aunque en mi país, Paraguay, les decimos PAPAS)
Crisps: patatas fritas de bolsa (tipo Pringles)
Y para los norteamericanos es así:
Chips: patatas fritas de bolsa (tipo Pringles)
French fries: patatas fritas (tipo Mc Donald’s)

Espero les sirva!!
Kisss xxx 
PinkMajo


----------



## taterbug84

Wow - me parece que es una tema bien interesante con respuestas diferentes de todos partes.  Mil gracias por toda la ayuda -


----------



## celtadevigo

Hola!

Nunca he oido "patatas de bolsa". Por lo menos en España "chips" son *patatillas*. Y "french fries" son *patatas fritas*.


----------



## natasha2000

celtadevigo said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Nunca he oido "patatas de bolsa". Por lo menos en España "chips" son *patatillas*. Y "french fries" son *patatas fritas*.


 
¿De dónde eres?

Por lo visto, en Barcelona y Madrid sí que se dice patatas de bolsa....

Yo nunca he oído a nadie decir patatillas....
Madrileños, ¿qué tal por Madrid? ¿Se dice "patatillas"?

Pinkomajo... Tienes toda la razón en el mundo, pero aquí la cuestión es cómo se dice esto en español, y no en inglés...


----------



## celtadevigo

De veras? Que raro.

Soy de Galicia, será que es diferente aqui? Pero he oido "patatillas" en Asturias y el Pais Vasco tambien.


----------



## Tape2Tape

celtadevigo said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Nunca he oido "patatas de bolsa". Por lo menos en España "chips" son *patatillas*. Y "french fries" son *patatas fritas*.


 
¡En Madrid nunca he oído *patatillas*!

¡Aunque suena bien!  

Aquí - en los _Madriles_ - _patatas de bolsa_ para los que son tipo Lay's (por desgracia los que fueron Matutano ahora se llaman Lay's).Las otras, del burger etc se llaman _patatas fritas _aunque sí es cierto que _patatas fritas_ se puede decir para ambos (una vez en Subway esperaba unas patatas fritas calientes y me dieron una bolsa de Ruffles  )...


----------



## Gato_Gordo

En México las *papas fritas* o *papitas* son las rodajas de papa fritas, las french fries son siempre *papas a la francesa,* así que las confusiones son poco comunes ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## natasha2000

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> ¡En Madrid nunca he oído *patatillas*!
> 
> ¡Aunque suena bien!
> 
> Aquí - en los _Madriles_ - _patatas de bolsa_ para los que son tipo Lay's (por desgracia los que fueron Matutano ahora se llaman Lay's).Las otras, del burger etc se llaman _patatas fritas _aunque sí es cierto que _patatas fritas_ se puede decir para ambos (una vez en Subway esperaba unas patatas fritas calientes y me dieron una bolsa de Ruffles  )...


 
A mi me ha pasado lo mismo en más de un bar por aquí.... 
Estoy de acuerdo, "patatillas" suena bien, no estaría mal que el resto de España se acostumbre a esta palabra, simplemente para poder hacer la diferencia... Y que no nos pase más que esperando a french fries nos den una bolsa de patatas....


----------



## ariannaj

En Estados Unidos, se suele referirse a french fries como "papas fritas" y potato chips como "papitas fritas."

Yo traduzco varios documentos de educacion para el Estado, y asi usualmente se traduce.


----------



## Snoop Puss

To confuse matters further (sorry), see below for the way Brits use these words:

French fries - the type of fried potatoes that you get in McDonalds

Chips - fatter versions of French fries (as in bigger, not containing more fat)

Crisps - very thin slices of potato served cold and often bought in bags in supermarkets


----------



## Elibennet

Pinkmajo said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Tengo entendido que para los ingleses es así:
> Chips: patatas fritas (tipo McDonald’saunque en mi país, Paraguay, les decimos PAPAS)
> Crisps: patatas fritas de bolsa (tipo Pringles)
> Y para los norteamericanos es así:
> Chips: patatas fritas de bolsa (tipo Pringles)
> French fries: patatas fritas (tipo Mc Donald’s)
> 
> Espero les sirva!!
> Kisss xxx
> PinkMajo



Yo también tenía entendido que era así. Can any British English speaker confirm this?


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Elibennet, see my post above yours.


----------



## moirag

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> To confuse matters further (sorry), see below for the way Brits use these words:
> 
> French fries - the type of fried potatoes that you get in McDonalds
> 
> Chips - fatter versions of French fries (as in bigger, not containing more fat)
> 
> Crisps - very thin slices of potato served cold and often bought in bags in supermarkets


I don't entirely agree. I'd never say "French fries", always chips, but they may often write "French fries" on the menu of burger places etc, or "French fried potatoes" in posher places. I'd call the hot ones "chips", no matter what their size, though I accept that the younger generation may use French fries ( or, more often "fries"), due to American influence. We all seem to agree that the ones in the bag are "crisps" in Britain.


----------



## Junk

moirag said:
			
		

> I don't entirely agree. I'd never say "French fries", always chips, but they may often write "French fries" on the menu of burger places etc, or "French fried potatoes" in posher places. I'd call the hot ones "chips", no matter what their size, though I accept that the younger generation may use French fries ( or, more often "fries"), due to American influence. We all seem to agree that the ones in the bag are "crisps" in Britain.


This seems right to me. I have spent a good deal of time in England, and they always called the hot ones "chips" and the ones in a bag "crisps".

In the US, however, "chips" usually refers to the ones in a bag, but can also refer to fat french fries.

And nobody ever orders "fish and fries" in a restaurant, regardless what style the potatoes come in.


----------



## Snoop Puss

For thick chips versus thin French fries, see the first sentence of the usage section of this Wikipedia entry:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_fries

I've always understood this to be the case. Plus, you'll also find that British chips are recommended over French fries. Weight per weight, the fact that chips are thicker mean that they absorb less fat absorbed per serving.


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico, las *Papas Fritas* son *French  Fries* y las *Papitas *son *Potato Chips*. Solo se usa *Papas A La Francesa* en muy pocos restaurantes. *Patatas* no se usa aquí.


----------



## Chaucer

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> Fernando, creo que si decimos "chips" estaríamos hablando en inglés, no en español, aunque debo aceptar que al menos donde yo vivo se entremezclan con facilidad las palabras en ambos idiomas.
> 
> A veces he hecho traducciones para una compañía que fabrica "potato chips" y que es muy conocida en EE.UU.  Ellos siempre les han llamado "hojuelas de papas" a los "potato chips".  Por eso me he acostumbrado a usar ese término.
> 
> De todas formas, puede haber muchas sugerencias más y todas resultarán interesantes.
> Saludos
> SM



Veo que algunos en Chile, Guatemala y el Perú sí les llaman "hojuelos de papas fritas". Sólo una pregunta: para referirse a únicamente una hojuela, ¿se dice

*una hojuela de papa frita*

o

*una hojuela de papas fritas*.

He hecho un búsqueda y encuentro sólo el plural _hojuelas_.


----------



## ariannaj

Also, en Mexico the following terms are used:

sabritas- chips
tostitos- tortilla chips
chetos- cheetos, cheese curls, etc.
doritos- corn chips


----------



## lforestier

ariannaj said:
			
		

> Also, en Mexico the following terms are used:
> 
> sabritas- chips
> tostitos- tortilla chips
> chetos- cheetos, cheese curls, etc.
> doritos- corn chips


It's because these are the most popular brands of bagged chips.  My wife (from Mexico City) was waiting in line at the supermarket and asked me to run and get her a bag of *Sabritas.* I went and searched and had to bring back a bag of* Lays Potato Chips*. I apologized but she said that was the one she wanted. I had a whole debate on the correct word from the check-out counter to the car. My wife called me *Pedante.*


----------



## roxcyn

French fries = fried potatoes similar at fast food restaurants.
Steak fries = French fries that are very thick, sometimes called potato wedges, usually served with steak.  
chips = see French fries (used in UK).  Also it is used in USA, example: you order "Fish and chips" (=Fish and french fries).  

chips = potato chips (USA).  
crisps = potato chips (UK), Pringle kind of chips (USA: however sometimes they are just called "chips").


----------



## Soulcruz

*chips vs. french fries* 

En Argentina, tanto a las embolsadas como a las que se comen "al plato" le decimos "Papas Fritas"


----------



## jazzdeluxe

Aquí en España tambien están las papas "La Pepa" que están a medio camino entre las de bolsa  (con más porquerías en sus ingredientes) y las patatas fritas simplemente en aceite. Estan si son asi como "hojuelas", tipo papas a lo pobre pero más finas por lo que se quedan muy crujientitas. Ummmm quizás haya liado más la cosa...


----------



## ganii18

taterbug84 said:


> me parece para que los dos se dice "patatas fritas".  Hay otra manera de distinguir los dos a parte de decir "patatas fitas en bolsa" vs. "patatas fritas calientes"?
> 
> Muchisimas gracias



En Argentina usamos indistintamente " papas fritas " para las dos, en gral uno se da cuenta a cuales se estan referiendo por el contexto en que se las nombran; pero en el caso que el contexto fuera tan neutral que uno no se diera cuenta, solemos usar " bolsa de papafritas" para chips.


----------



## ALMUCRU

En Valencia sí he escuchado patatillas y bolsa de papas o simplemente papas
para referirse a las patatas fritas de bolsa; para las otras se usa patatas
fritas.
Pero tengo una pregunta, con tanta confusión entre chips y crisps para los
anglohablantes, el término mejor entendido y más aceptado por todos ellos
para referirse a las patatas tipo Macdonalc es French Fries, ¿verdad?
¿Puedo entenderme con un Norteamericano y un Británico diciéndolo así?


----------



## baena.francisco

En Andalucía hemos resuelto este problema. Creo que lo más generalizado en mi zona es lo siguiente: para las patatas de bolsa (Chips) se dice "Papas"; y para las patatas fritas (French Fries) solemos decir "Patatas".
Se acabó el problema. Realmente se resuelve por el contexto, aunque si es verdad que más de una vez me han puesto chips con una comida caliente en vez de french fries!!


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia, como ya se dijo, distinguimos las *patatillas* (_chips_) de las *patatas fritas* (_french fries_). Es otra solución. Al tipo _pringles_ las llamamos *patatas paja* (que a veces se usa por _patatillas_).


----------



## Niolus

Mil años después, pero nunca es tarde. ¿Qué tal patatas fritas en rodajas (chips) y en tiras (French fries)? Así es como yo lo traduzco.


----------

